# Fuel Tank Repair?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend has a puncture hole in the bottom of the fuel tank in a 5105 M Deere. New tank is $850 plus labor to exchange.

Is there a reliable way to patch the hole? I am guessing it would need a patch from the inside and outside, a patch glued together some way, since the weight of the fuel would be pushing against the fix.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated.

Tim


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Any way to get a bolt threw hole from inside?Rubber washer on both side of Hole and nut on outside.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Plastic tank? If so just have it welded. Had a NH and a JD tank done and they are holding up fine.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

If it's metal, their is a pour in epoxy kit. You would heed to remove the tank, the kit directions are easy to follow, I've done it several times on old auto tanks.. I don't remember the name tho...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

How big of a puncture?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

How about a sprayer tank fittings then just put a plug in.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Like carcajou said, just have the plastic welded.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a molded fitting break off on my kubota. Everything plastic. I used my plastic welder to put a new fitting on. I think i than put some silicone around it to just make sure. That was about 4000 hours ago and has never been a problem since.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. The tank is poly of some sort. The hole is about what you can stick two fingers into.

We have a friend who has a shop and said he thought he could fix it with Paddle Bond(sp?). He is not 100% certain it will stick but believes it will. We are going to give it a shot.

Thanks Again.

Tim


----------



## cjsr8595 (Jul 7, 2014)

I saw someone say use a fitting. A bulkhead fitting of that size could be used, poly washer on each side and a cap on the outside to keep it form leaking.

something like this.

https://www.plastic-mart.com/product/13184/banjo-fitting-tf150ss


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I had the neck on a Kubota M7040 break off . I made a neck of stainless steel . The nut ring on the inside was two pieces so I could install it through the filler neck.. The repair worked great and went with the tractor when I sold it.


----------

